# Albany (NY) cubing



## armoni2020 (Mar 6, 2014)

I've noticed several users from the Albany (NY) area posting on this site... but I never see any gatherings in this area ... and I don't like driving! So I thought I'd start a conversation and see if anyone is interested in getting together to talk cubing and if there is enough interest, perhaps even hold a local competition.

Local area = Albany / Capital District / (eastern) upstate NY


----------

